# 4 stroke oil filters



## mtnbasser (Dec 12, 2007)

well i was winterizing my boat yesterday, and began trying to remove the old oil filter. It wouldnt budge...I went to advance auto and got the smallest metal strap filter wrench they had, I broke it trying to remove the filter. I ended up haveing to take the cylanoid off the engine and getting a pipe wrench, yes a monkey wrench to lossen it...so fellas when changing your filter hand tighten then give it and extra 2/3 of a turn and thats all ya need..


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2007)

what a hassle, I know when I change my truck filter, I just hand tighten, years ago i tightened it with the wrench, next filter change what a pain.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've overtightened way too many filters in the past.....had problems everytime I went to take them off....now I don't use a filter wrench anymore.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, I usually do the oil thing on the seal and threads...I guess I just put it too tight


----------

